# SS 27.08.22 - Milhaud # 1



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:

*Darius Milhaud (1892 - 1974)*

*Symphony no. 1, op. 210*

I. Pastoral. Moderement anime
II. Tre vif
III. Tres modere
IV. Final. Anime
---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

We have the French composer Darius Milhaud this week with his symphony no. 1. Milhaud believed he should not write a symphony until he reached the age of 50. He received the commission for the work when he was 47 from the Chicago Symphony Orchestra for their 50th anniversary. It was premiered in October 1939 by that orchestra with Milhaud conducting. It was following this work that Milhaud emigrated to the United States. Flowing lyricism, and spiky rhythms typical of Milhaud abound in the work which has at least four recordings. Alun Francis and the Radio-Sinfonieorchester Basel is below. I will also listen to my copy with Plasson and the Orchestre du Capitole de Toulouse.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Milhaud: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2 and Suite provençale
Recommended

Orchestre du Capitole de Toulouse, Michel Plasson


I am spinning this one later


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

will go with Alun Francis


----------

